# Looking at an old Gitane tandem - thoughts?



## Topher

Hi all, 

I have a shot at classic 1970's Gitane tandem. Its our size, and its going cheap... 

It is 10speed (5 cogs), and has Huret Allvit derailleurs and shifters; Mafac "Racer" center-pull brakes front and rear, with a drum brake on the rear. 

It looks like it is in beautiful shape. 

Stoker issues aside, (she started riding last year - we go for ice cream, etc., and she's enjoying it), what do you think? Is it worth a few hundred bucks, or is it just a waste of time? I don't know how well it shifts, I think in the long run I'd want to try to put a more modern drive train on it with wider gearing if we were ever going to get serious about it... but, Its probably got 125 spacing, etc. Is it a money pit, or worth it just to enjoy for what it is? 


Thanks for any advice. 

Chris


----------



## MB1

The threading of the bottom brackets, pedals and headset (as well as the stem diameter) is obsolete.

Money pit unless you are a collector and don't plan to change any of the parts.

Plus the stoker compartment is going to be really short front to back so unless your wife is very, very small.............


----------

